# Сакроилеит у подростка! Помогите разобраться!



## Таньяна.КУ (13 Янв 2020)

Уважаемые доктора! Сакроилеит у сына. Надеюсь с вашей помощью прояснить и найти новые взгляды. Ребёнку 11 лет ( интенсивный рост) . Летом не привычная нагрузка на ноги ( при плоскостопии 2 ст) . Много ходил вверх вниз, стали болеть стопы, натяжение под коленками, мышцы болели. Ничего не опухало, не краснело.  Самочувствие норм. Затем поясница заболела и через несколько дней утиная походка. Прошло за 7-10 дней. Сделали рентген стоп, бёдер, узи коленных суставов. Стопы - небольшое склерозирование краёв медиальных... костей с 2 сторон. Остальное норм. 
Осенью после сильной нагрузки на физре боль в пояснице (слабая) и через неделю опять походка с вывертом ноги. Сакроилеит.
Подтверждён Мрт И КТ. 
НО: по анализам ревматологи говорят, что не типично для них. Нет утренней скованности, нет Hlb 27, в покое не беспокоит. Лежали в ревматологии. Сдали анализы на кучу инфекций. В суставах нет лишней жидкости. 
МРТ:
Отёк латеральных масс крестца  на уровне S2 S3. То есть двусторонний сакроилеит, больше справа. Слева точечно.И отёк костного мозга подвздошной кости местами слева. 
На КТ сужение суставной щели (не выраженное) 
  Есть грыжи Шморля в поясничном отделе. 
По ББ вроде не проходим, в  семье не было. Туберкулёз отриц, под бруцеллез нет симптомов. 
Всегда после физ нагрузки! И рост интенсивный 12 см за год. Год назад сильно упал на поясницу и ягодицы. 
Может ли быть посттравматический!?... Пьём мовалис, лучше становится, но как небольшая нагрузка и.  опять нога в сторону идёт... 
Соэ и белок повышались, но не сильно, ревматологи говорят - для их болезней незначительно (соэ было макс 26, затем снижалось постепенно) Соэ сейчас 6, белок норм.
Может ли быть связано с грыжа и, тк походка после болей в спине начинает нарушаться? Что делать?
Отёк костного мозга всегда при сакроилеите? Может ли иметь характер от перегрузок? Правда, сейчас никаких нагрузок, а все равно не проходит походка и поясницу тянет иоогда.


----------



## La murr (13 Янв 2020)

@Таньяна.КУ, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Elka66 (13 Янв 2020)

Это вам не сюда,на форум преодоление,там больше подскажут и посоветуют


----------

